# Night sights for M&P40c ?



## flashovr89 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey guys, looking for some input on night sights for my 40c. This is my EDC choice and would like to make the sights easier to pick up (unfortunately, the eyes are getting older!). Have looked into the usual suspects; Trijicon, Novak, Meprolight. Not a big fan of putting a "glow stick"'on the end of the slide, lol. Thanks in advance for any opinions offered.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

It just comes down to what you like best. All those you mentioned are good. It really is a personal preference. I have factory NS on my Glocks, and they work fine for me. You may prefer something like the new HD sites, but you can't go wrong with the brands you mentioned.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

Meprolight sights, and Crimson Laser, I have the option. Its what I use. BTW the night sights are always pointed away from the threat.
The problem I try to instill in people, is that you should never take your eys off the threat ( by looking at the sights ) its hard enough to keep your eye on an advancing threat in daylight, at night its worse. That's why a Laser allows you to focus on the threat and see your placement and still be able to view multiple threats.


----------



## PastureOfMuppets (Oct 24, 2014)

It really does boil down to personal preference.

Here's an idea though, maybe try just a front sight initially as that's what you are looking for mainly. I found that improved my acquisition a lot in low light, but adding rears didn't do much for me.


----------

